# anyone interested



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

I'll probably bring a good friend of mine who went to the pm last year, and last week, (steelhead05) of course he always catches the bigger fish,lol....he got a 21 inch brown last week there...but i was wondering if anyone would like to join us if we could make it up...not sure, what day...i fish the type 4 spot on the river, cuz i love to catch and eat those kings but would be willing to try oter spots...but not sure which day(football schedule) but i'd just maybe like someone from here to join us in a group to get out and do some fishing....i love learning new things as well as maybe teaching some. thanks,
Alex


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Date's? I am alway's up for fishing  Let me know in here or a PM would be fine as well.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Send me a PM about when and I'll see what I can do.


----------

